# Rat Virus Warning...........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

8 People Infected in Rare U.S. Outbreak of Rat Virus 
http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/med...eak-of-rat-virus/ar-AAm4cHZ?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Also first child death from flu reported this season in California as cases rise sharply ,have you taken your flu shot ,how about your child.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/fi...ses-rise-sharply/ar-AAm47tI?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I can't believe you read msn, readytogo.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

i can't believe there are news sources that people shouldn't read in a free society , sounds like you oppress yourselves, geeze louise

Got a list of books people aren't supposed to read as well?


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Not me. I read msn every morning. I just don't believe it's quoteworthy.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

readytogo said:


> Also first child death from flu reported this season in California as cases rise sharply ,have you taken your flu shot ,how about your child.
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/fi...ses-rise-sharply/ar-AAm47tI?OCID=ansmsnnews11


 Actually, there have been 5 pediatric deaths from flu so far this year. We are also seeing an increase in flu with superimposed bacterial pneumonia. If you have not yet had your flu vaccine or pneumonia vaccine, it is not too late.......


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Not sure about peds only, but Washington state just reported their 72 flu related death this season.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

AmishHeart said:


> I can't believe you read msn, readytogo.


I can't believe 'anyone' reads MSN..????


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh, no, Jay Jay...now there's two of us that "oppress ourselves".
Bless your heart.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> Oh, no, Jay Jay...now there's two of us that "oppress ourselves".
> Bless your heart.


Make that 3. I read 4 liberal and 2 conservative news sites every day. I don't believe or have enough faith in any article until it is reported in at lest 1 liberal and 1 conservative news site and then I filter out the bias verbiage. Since I follow the "Art of War" guideline. I want to know what my potential enemies are doing /saying.

Side note: Trump is going to continue to attack the news media until he has scared them to death and they start following his lead. His next step will be to remove White House press credentials from a reporter. JMHO


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

AmishHeart said:


> I can't believe you read msn, readytogo.


To be honest AmishHeart I just browse thru all media outlets and I just thought this was important news ,I`m not attach to any news outlet or TV station and don`t even know their political views I just view news as news ,I'm sorry if I have insulted you or anybody for that matter.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

LA Orthodox Jewish community hit by measles outbreak ,could this spread to other communities ,have you taken precautions ?
http://www.timesofisrael.com/la-orthodox-jewish-community-hit-by-measles-outbreak/


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

readytogo said:


> To be honest AmishHeart, I just browse thru all media outlets and I just thought this was important news. I`m not attach to any news outlet or TV station and don`t even know their political views. I just view news as news. I'm sorry if I have insulted you or anybody for that matter.


readytogo, I am with you on this.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been digging and I can't figure out if this is Athens street rat type thing, Holly Creek river rat type thing, domesticated rat thing, or pet-food rat type thing. It just says rats, and I'm worried for a few friends of mine both of whom frequently have contact with rats; one who owns pet rats and rat sits (yeah that's a thing) and the other who buys food rats for his ball python.


----------

